# Moebius Hudson Hornet



## Rondo

I've been doing some "non-construction" modeling for a while now. You know, thinking, researching, buying...everything but cutting plastic. Kind of worried me that I really didn't have the desire. Believe I have my mojo back.

I got the Moebius Hudson Hornet today at the LHS and after looking at the contents, I swept all of the "vintage" parts that were on my bench to be resculpted into the dust bin. Lol, not really. I just bulldozed them back so I could start the Hornet.

It is NICE. About 30 parts in the engine and so far it is going together very well. Very minimal clean up. By comparison, the OLD AMT 40 Ford which was laying nearby has about 10 parts in the engine. Needless to say, the level of detail in the Moebius engine is at least as nice as the best I can think of from anyone else. That is probably an understatement.

The engine was the main draw to me at least initially but I'll try to finish this puppy. If anyone else wants to share their build here, that would be great too. I could use any heads up which might help with construction.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Hey Rondo,

Some good pics of a Hudson here with some nice engine shots as well. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...SHTrm1IcrksQLEpvW-Dw&ved=0CCAQ9QEwAA&dur=1113


----------



## Rondo

Thanks Charger! I've been searching pictures for a while but hadn't seen those. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ian Anderson

Killer project Rondo,...Cant wait to see it in progress,..Keep us posted dude, (I know you will).....And, I know,.... I know... man,.. those sound like the old clichés and all that some one would give when they have no more to say that,...  ...lol...But for real man, Just no time to say more from me just now, GOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU AGAIN, if that helps dude,..lol...lol.....Catch you later..



*
Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster

Love your statement Rondo, *"...thinking, researching, buying...everything but cutting plastic."* :thumbsup: Hey, it's all just part of the hobby! If some people knew what we are thinking of at times, eh?

I remember seeing pics of the 'test shots', the prototype model of the Hornet, and the Chrysler 300, by Moebius, and could hardly believe what I was seeing! Was hoping that they'd include all the detail that was showing in those 'test shots'. Sounds like they did! 

Buddy of mine just got one, and I'll have to get one too........ one of these days. Here's a couple pics of a Hudson from a cruise in my neck of the woods a couple years ago:








Not sure what year it is, but I just _love_ this engine








_Widey Whites!_ And dig that Hornet trim

Good luck with the build, hope to see some pics


----------



## tmt

my dad bought my brother 1st car 56 or 57HH it was a tank


----------



## Rondo

Thanks guys. Wow, I forgot about the Chrysler 300. Wonder when we'll see it.

Great style on the Hornets. Even the 4 doors look sleak, almost like a chopped Mercury.

I've got to test some gold paints before I spray this engine. Don't want to sludge it up.


----------



## s.moe

Rondo......s.moe,here.......Can't wait to see some pic's of the Hudson......I'll keep checking back man........s.moe........out.


----------



## Rondo

Here's a few pics. Still making do with a phone camera.














































I'm going to add ignition wires, otherwise OTB. I used Testors One Coat Pure Gold on the engine over titanium Metalizer. The effect is a little different than I expected but it's OK. I'm not going for total historical accuracy. Still lots of small parts to paint and put on the engine.

One of the nicer things is how the chassis locates in the body. The ends of the frame rails locate in notches in the body. Very positive. A few holes needed to be reamed slightly to fit locator pins on small parts. Otherwise, perfection!


----------



## kdaracal

It's nice to see you "cutting plastic" again! Can't wait to see more!!


----------



## 440 dakota

thanks for the pics I hope thats the detail and fit we can expect from the Chrysler,whats the hole in the bell housing for ?


----------



## Rondo

Not sure about the hole. There is one on the driver's side also where the starter gear meshes. I would think one of them must be for a throwout arm. The others though... Cooling?


----------



## Schwinnster

Looks *great* Rondo! Also looks _*clean*_-- as in not much, if any, flash to clean off? 

Real nice pics from your phone too, btw:thumbsup:


----------



## s.moe

Rondo.....What you got done, looks good so far, man.........s.moe.......


----------



## Rondo

Thanks guys! Yeah Schwinnster, it is very clean. I have to remind myself to check the seam lines because they really don't jump out at you. The frame needed the most clean up and it was still not bad. One guy posted pics of an early kit on another site and it did seem to have more flash but it seems to be an exception.

I picked up some MM Fifties Aqua paint today. Didn't plan it that way but it looks very close to Surf Green, an original color. Roof will be Ivory. The acres of chrome worry me.


----------



## roadrner

Looks like it's gonna be a nice one! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## s.moe

Rondo......moe, here again......I think the colors that you described will look real good together, man......Surf Green & Ivory........You can do all that crome too, We got faith in Ya,,Dude........Post'em, If Ya Got'em............moe...........


----------



## Rondo

Thanks for the confidence Moe! I spent tonight doing a clean up of the model room (a start anyway) but I do have a bunch of parts painted and ready for assembly. Should have something to show tomorrow. :wave:


----------



## Rondo

Got a little Hudson update. As I said earlier, I am not adding much detail to the kit. This is out of the box. Pretty much all engine components are there and it would not take much to add some wire linkages and fuel lines. But I'm not gonna.














































The separate frame and floor make painting easy. I have cut the tailpipe from the exhaust system so the chassis could be completed before putting the pipes in.


----------



## s.moe

Rondo.....moe, here......Love the update on the Hornet....from your pic's,, that motor color and the red,, Really shows up in the engine bay.....Looking good my friend.....I'll check back later for more progress.........MOE.


----------



## Steve244

Leno's got a nice one too. Here are some pics. He has a vid on it too.


----------



## harristotle

Real cool looking build so far :thumbsup:


----------



## Rondo

Thanks guys! Should have known Leno would have a beauty. Still looking for the video. Found a great vid on his Chrysler Turbine car though.

I did the two tone interior paint last night and this morning. Same colors as the exterior. Came out nice. The strangest things give me trouble though. I have about 5 coats of paint on the little bit of carpet that shows and it looks worse with every coat. Can't strip it because the floor is now glued to the frame. I'll try one more color and that will be it.


----------



## Rondo

Got the carpet done and mocked up the interior. 



















There's a lot of trim to do before final assembly but I wanted to show the colors.


----------



## s.moe

Rondo..........Love the colors in your new pic's of the interior,, It's going to look killer when it's done............MOE....


----------



## Schwinnster

*Colors are looking great! * Can't wait to see it assembled, with the hood up showing off that awesome flathead:thumbsup:


----------



## harristotle

I love the color combo on the interior.


----------



## Steve244

Here's a link to Leno's vid. It's one of his older ones so the resolution isn't very good but the car shows great.

Enjoying your build!


----------



## Rondo

Thanks again guys! I can recomend this kit without reservation so far. I have had to drill out a couple of holes slightly but it is very well engineered and VERY little parts clean up. I'm afraid this kit is spoiling me.

Great video Steve! Very cool to see the car running and such a nice driver. I read somewhere that the Hudsons were a foot lower than the average sedan at the time which explains a lot of their performance.

I kind of hate to do the exterior in the same aqua. May be a bit too much. Could go with a darker shade or black. There are some light mold lines to smooth out first anyway so I'll think about it.

Eventually I'd like to do another one. Black with red interior and a OHV V-8 swapped in. Early Hemi or Buick, Cad or Olds. First things first though....


----------



## rkoenn

I started mine over the weekend too. I've only built show cars/hot rods to this point in time and the only recent builds since I got back into serious modeling was the Munsters cars and the original Batmobile. I did build a couple of stock car dragsters when I was in my teens but nothing this accurate and realistic. I can say I am impressed with the level of detail and how the parts are broken out, almost to the level of building up a real car from parts. I think I am going to go with the two tone red and beige for the exterior and two tone beige interior. I'm rather hyped on this one as I usually build monster/scifi figures and this is totally different.

Bob K.


----------



## JamesInNC

Very nice build! Now I've got to add this to my wish list. Looking forward to more pics.

James


----------



## Rondo

I've not done much building for a few days. Couldn't find my Bare Metal Foil so I took that as a sign to hand paint the interior trim. That went well but I had a little trouble with the dash decals. They seemed to dig in fairly quick and not want to move. Got them pretty much where they should be though. This has happened before so surely the proper setting solution would make all the difference. Any recomendations?

Also, the yellow ovals which surround the "Twin H" air cleaner decals simply disappeared when applied. Same thing happened with some yellow decals on my Double dragster. 

Was all set to change the body color to Testors British Green when it occured to me that the firewall is already aqua with detail parts assembled. So we'll have to see about that.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

The yellow oval decals for the air filter assemblies are pretty small and very pale and mine, like yours just disappeared when applied to the red housings. I'm looking forward to seeing your paint job on the body.

Mo


----------



## rkoenn

I wonder if there is a way to paint a white oval under the air cleaner decals prior to applying the decals. A white base would definitely help with something like that. I'll have to see what the decals look like when the time comes and determine if something painted on as a base coat would help. Thanks for the heads up.

Bob K.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

The decal on the 1:1 air breather assembly has a red back ground with dark yellow letters. Moebius used too light of a shade of yellow as well as made the letters too small. I think if you use white under the lettering the light yellow will disappear even more.


----------



## Rondo

The yellow decal which goes on the firewall seems very opaque. Of course it is bigger and bolder. It may consist of more than one layer of color too. If you could print the air cleaner markings on red decal film it might do better. At least you would see the end result before applying and you could redo the graphic till it looked right.

The instruction art model came out very nice. Not sure what he did for the A/C markings.


----------



## Rondo

Got some time in on the Hornet this week. Wired the engine and installed it along with radiator and hoses.










Notable in the first pic is the radiator hoses. I expected to have to work with them but they are held in by a pin on each end. At this point, I haven't even glued them. They snapped into place and are pretty secure. A nice surprise. 










Maybe I should have foiled the interior trim but painted will be OK for me to look at.










Sorry for the blurry pics. A tip: Do your plug wires before installing the air cleaners. Obvious, yet I did it the hard way.

Got a little more to do on the mold seams before I can paint the body but that is about what it is down to.


----------



## s.moe

Rondo.......Hey Man.....Been a few week's since we've heard from ya.....Glad to see that your still working on the Hornet.......A little at a time, Is OK.......What you've done is looking great........:thumbsup:

As you can see the neighborhood's Growing.......

MOE.


----------



## Ian Anderson

I agree with Moe, *GOOD TO SEE YOU *Rondo,..where you been buddy...Nice work there as well, and the pictures are JUST FINE on this end, and that some GREAT WORK there my freind,..And Don't be such a strange.......






*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Rondo said:


> Got a little more to do on the mold seams before I can paint the body but that is about what it is down to.


I missed the ones on the front fenders on mine. Didn't even notice them until the paint was on good and dry. They run from top to bottom right in front of the big Hornet emblems on the fender.

Mo


----------



## harristotle

Coming together nicely, I think you did an awesome job on the interior.


----------



## Rondo

Hey guys,

Thanks for the kind words. Yeah, I've been pretty quiet lately but have been trying to keep up with the forum. Some great modeling going on! Hope Pete will be back soon. 

Ian said " ..And Don't be such a strange......."

I yam what I yam Buddy. :freak: LOL

Charger 500, what color did you go with? Don't think I've seen it yet. I'm not really perfecting the seams and don't think they will show too bad under my aqua paint, but if I do one in black it will have to be righteous. Still have the rear quarter seams to do. I may cast an extra hood so that I can have one with hinges and one "closed".


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Mine is Testor's Lacquer, Star Spangled Blue and White Lightning. It is in my Mo Parman's Garage thread. I've been working on it some today, getting down to the final stages of it. Doing all of the bumpers and lights and glass and all of that stuff. Should have it done today or tomorrow.

You going with a solid green on the outside or a two tone?

Mo


----------



## Rondo

Aah, OK, found it. Your Hornet was a few pages back in your garage thread. Things move fast over there.

Your paint and chrome are awesome! I plan on a white roof like yours. Thought about white from the side trim down as well. Can't wait to see your next update.


----------



## rkoenn

It is really looking good. I am starting a thread on my build. Moebius did a great job with this first car kit, at least to my relative novice experience with building a stock automobile and not a show car or hot rod.

Bob K.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Yours is coming along nicely and I really like your color choice!


----------



## Rondo

Found the following posted by Dave Metzner on another site. A site which ironically does not have a "Moebius Models" forum.  Anyway....

*"If you'd like a set of corrected decals for Your Hudson Hornet kit - these have the Oval logos for the air cleaners corrected.
Please send a Self Addressed Stamped Envelope to: Moebius Models, Attn. Customer Service, PO Box 229372, Glenwood FL 32722
Please let us know how many sets of decals you need..
Thanks,
Dave"*

Sounds like this will make a noticable improvement in an already fine model.


----------



## rkoenn

Rondo, what are you planning to do to do the chrome trim that is molded into the sides and hoods of the car? I am planning on doing the window chrome trim with bare metal foil, hopefully as I have never used it before. But I am wondering about the trim down the sides of the car and elsewhere. I am thinking the BMF is what I will try but the those moldings do not have hard edges and getting it right with the BMF could be very difficult if not impossible. My second thoughts are masking it very carefully with Tamiya tape and then try spraying it with the Alclad. Too bad Moebius didn't make those as separate pieces but they would have been so thin and fragile that likely was not an option. But, curious to know what you plan.

Bob K.


----------



## Rondo

Hey rkoenn,

I too had wondered about masking and spray chroming the body trim. Don't think I've ever seen it done though. If your body color was black, it could just be practical. I think I'll just use foil though. If the foil cooperates, it's not a bad job. The traumatic part for me is taking a sharp blade to a nearly finished model. 

On this kit there are some 3-D areas to do like the Hornet emblems on the fenders. Those could be interesting.

Lindberg had seperate side trim on their 53 Ford. Looks good on the ones I've seen. Surely tricky to engineer though.

I sprayed my aqua on last night. I'll give it a day before I do the white roof. Then....FOIL TIME.


----------



## Rondo

Shot the white top today. Came out well...until I peeled the masking off and discovered that the white had soaked through the masking paper and stuck it to the trunk lid.



















Dang it. So I'll try to fix it without starting over. Thought I would get a couple pics in case it all goes south.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Did you use Lacquer or Enamal ?


----------



## Rondo

The aqua is MM enamel from a spray can. The white is Rustoleum High Performance enamel spray can.

The damaged area sanded out pretty well and I masked off the trunk and re-sprayed. Looks alright but picked up a little more orange peel than before. I plan to wet sand both colors, do the foil, then use some Testors wet look clear over it all. Probably should test that clear with the other paints first.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Hey, The Paint Looks great Rondo,..

And In case I might have missed it, *WHAT COLOR IS THIS PAINT,* May I ask ?,..lol..

I know i should be able to tell and all,..But I feel the need to ask you here is all my freind....





*
Ian*


----------



## Rondo

Hey Ian,

That is Model Master Fifties Aqua. Seems pretty close to Hudson's Surf Green, although I'm not going for a strict factory look.

BTW, your Blazer is looking good. Thought you had finished it but I know how a build can go on and on...


----------



## kdaracal

Killer build. can't wait to see more............


----------



## Rondo

Thanks kdaracal. It's back in the box for a few days till that aqua hardens up. It shows fingerprints every time I grab it firmly. Think I'll try and find a quicky project to do in the meantime.


----------



## s.moe

Hey,, Rondo.....Just got back into town a few minute's ago...And was checking in on everyone's progress.......
Must say that the Paint on your Hornet is looking great.....And I read where, You said you're going to have to let the paint,Cure before doing the foil work...Do hope that you'll take some W.I.P. Pic's of it as your applying the foil......

MOE.


----------



## kdaracal

The idea of BMF around that door trim, then using an X-acto to trim it..............That paint job is too perfect to chance it!


----------



## rkoenn

Rondo, is your top white or is it cream? It looks like cream in the pic but that could just be the digital pic changing shades. I think my red and cream(?) is cream and not white so I am looking for a good shade of cream to do it right. It is looking good and I am slowly moving along on mine. I managed to screw up the Alclad painted chrome bumpers by accidentally, more like unthinkingly, overspraying red onto them. I am now stripping them and starting over.

Bob K.


----------



## Rondo

Hey guys!

Thanks s.moe. Probably will be the weekend before I even look at it again.

kdaracal, unfortunately the paint is not that perfect. Luckily my camera is not focusing up close so it looks better than it is. lol Stills seems wrong to poke it with a sharp blade though.

rkoenn, my white is pure refrigerator white. Something a little creamier would have been nice. Too bad about your bumpers but you're moving at lightning speed in spite of any setbacks.


----------



## Rondo

Got the replacement decals from Moebius today. I mailed the request the day after posting about them here so that is pretty quick. Great company.

For my quicky project (while the paint dries on the Hornet) I thought I'd finish my "Eye Gone Wild". I buffed the body up and sprayed it black today. It was tempting to go with something bright and sparkly but a black rod with flames is classic. Still have to get the eyeball figure together.

Before paint:


----------



## Schwinnster

Great to hear Moebius is taking care of it's customers :thumbsup: I think your Hornet looks great with the _creamy_ white roof. It _can _be hard to get some colors to show up correctly on the computer sometimes. 

Ya know Rondo, if you _hadn't _added the picture of your 'Eye Gone Wild'.... *then I wouldn't have to go buy one!* *LOL! * Thanks! So nice to see how it looks, _real world_.  Does it come with extra carbs, or are those from another one? Looking forward to seeing _this_ come together too


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Like John, now I got to buy one of these puppies! Looks cool Rondo!

Mo


----------



## rkoenn

I have one of those Eye Gone Wild kits and there are pictures on the site of a couple of very nice builds. You know every time I see someone post a great build of something I have in my stash on here I want to put that one on the bench next. Guess what Rondo, I think you may have pushed me over the edge to do the Eye Gone Wild next. I have 4 or 5 projects that are partially done right now but always willing to start another. I guess I should get back to the Beatnik Bandit that has been on hold after getting it about 40% done a few months back as well. Retirement is only 4 weeks away and then I will spend quite a bit more time in the shop. I did get some more done on my Hornet over the last couple of days but still don't have a cream paint for the roof. I hope to pick some up in Orlando next Wednesday as we have no good hobby shops in the immediate area.

Bob K.


----------



## DOM-19

Rondo, looks great & of course you did a fantastic job.==dom


----------



## s.moe

Rondo...That's a nice start to your "Eye Gone Wild" 5 Window coupe.....Black with Flames is a rodding Classic, For sure.....:thumbsup:.........Hard to beat a classic, My Friend....

MOE.


----------



## Rondo

Hey guys, glad you like it! It could have been a quick and simple build but we just can't do that, can we.  Got a good bit of painting done yesterday.

Schwinnster, I hollowed out the airscoop and added some "detail" to one carb and cast some copies of it. I also re-did the front frame area for no real reason. My other main mod was to cut off the burst through roof and replace it with .010" styrene. Then I made the jagged cuts and curled it up.

Rkoenn, congratulations on the retirement! Yeah, I think most of us have a lot of half built kits. Lately when I'm tempted to open something new, I *try* to go back to one of these instead. Doesn't always work. LOL.


----------



## Schwinnster

Sounds like _"the kids are alright.."_ or else we're all similarly afflicted...... LOL! Yeah Rondo, Bob, everyone else..... we _all_ got the half built kits, and _then_ we see *someone else's half built kit*........ and we _just_ gotta have one! LOL!

Thanks for the info on the mods you did Rondo-- _no wonder_ it looked better than I thought. The opened up frogmouth scooped carbs look great, and the new roof-- *even better!* :thumbsup::thumbsup:

*Big Congrats on your retiring Bob!* I retired 5 years ago--- and never looked back! You _*will*_ enjoy it


----------



## Rondo

Progress report on the Eye Gone Wild. Paint is Valspar gloss black from Lowes. Best hardware type black I've found yet although it is slow drying like all the rest. Also used it as basecoat for Spazstix spray chrome and it worked really well. 




























Just started painting the Eye. Decals went well except the flames on the deck lid. It broke up and got bubbles under the decal. Probably should just remove it.


----------



## Schwinnster

It's looking good Rondo.:thumbsup: That's some _nice_ black, and I'll have to check out that Spazstix spray chrome - I like the looks of it on those headers  Shame about the trunk flames. Almost looks like they should've been shorter-- to end before the end of the lid there. Wonder if you clear coated it, if that would help with that?


----------



## Ian Anderson

*Shes a Beaut Clark*.......NICE Work,.......I should have done that to this one as well,....I never finished it,..Its in the scrap pile now,...Dont even wont to tell you what it looks like now,..lol








*Ian*


----------



## Rondo

Thanks Schwinnster and Ian. I cleared the frame and floor tonight. I put some decals on the bottom so I could test the clear over the paint and decals. No problems. I actually tried to soak the trunk flames off with a hot cloth earlier. Man they are stuck like glue. So I hope the clear helps them.

I would think that Spazstix chrome must be about the same as Alclad. A can is not cheap but does seem to go a long ways. Pretty durable to handle too.

_"She's a Beaut Clark"_ 

LOL! Eddie cracks me up every time he opens his mouth. In the scrap pile?!?! That is a fine looking rod. You just need a shoehorn for that engine.


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on the Hudson & Hot Rod. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Will keep following the progress. Think clear coating should work. ..RL


----------



## Schwinnster

Glad it's working out Rondo. That's a _great_ idea about trying the decals/clear on a part of the same build that won't be seen :thumbsup:

Thanks for the info on the Spaztix-- yeah, it's look does remind me of Alclad a bit, but sounds like it might be a little easier. I'll have to find some....

You put that cute little T in the scrap pile Ian? *What's wrong with you???..... *Oh yeah, I forgot....... *LOL! Never mind! LOL!* You ever get to cleaning up your _'scrap pile'_, you can send that junk T my way. *I'll* fix it.... LOL!


----------



## Ian Anderson

.... *[email protected] *,...And the ghost decals on the Breather Scoop there are SKULLS, if you look real close,...lol..lol..Transparent Custom decals Over Chrome that I made for it,..Worked out nice for a Proto,..
It was a test bed really, even had a *427 *Blown Chevy Revell Parts Pack as well in it with a Yellow Wire Pre Wired Distributor kit as well.....( *"YES"* a *Chevy *Engine, in A* FORD*)...lol.

It's all sanded down now and ready for a deferent paint job and new engine for some dark and rainy day to come, kind of parts kits really,....I just didn't like it enough to Finnish it is all...

But it was the *1925 - 3 in 1 - Model "T" Ford *,....with over 140 parts,...By *AMT* kit that came out not to long ago,...there is No reason it could not be more then it is now ONCE AGAIN some day really, 
But If I had a *7.62.39 *Round for every Scrap build laying around here now, *WAITING *to be finished some day like this one my friend, I could take out *A LOT OF COMMIES 
*with all those rounds,..lol..lol....lol..Or just some targets Down range as well,..*ONE OR THE TWO*, but bother would be fun,..lol...lol




*Ian*


----------



## scottnkat

Looking great, Rondo - I had seen those "eye" models before, but they never appealed to me - your build is changing my opinion of those - great job. 

Ian, if you had a round for every scrap build, we could all crash at your place during the zombie apocalypse. LOL


----------



## Ian Anderson

*..lol..*


----------



## s.moe

Rondo....Eye Gone Wild is looking great....Decal's and paint, turned out nice.. Despite the trouble you had with the one set of flames......

MOE.


----------



## Rondo

Got the Eyeball pretty well done last night. Still need to find some clear plastic for windows so I can get the dash in then place the arms on Mr. Eye. I think I'll tint the windows too. I foiled the grill and got the headlights about ready to go.



















I should wrap this one up by years end. A modest goal but by no means certain. lol


----------



## Ian Anderson

Thats the *BEST* I have ever seen anyone do that kit Rondo,..*SWEET BUILD *my freind,...Nice job, Like always..





*Ian*


----------



## Rondo

Thanks Ian! That is high praise indeed. I've seen a couple that I like better than mine but I'm used to that. I'll still be happy to have it on the shelf. Thanks again. :wave:


----------



## Schwinnster

:thumbsup: *Looking great Rondo!* How about some nice red tinted windows? :woohoo:


----------



## Rondo

Yep, just what I was thinking Schwinnster. Considered green as well but given the color scheme, red is probably better. May use the green on the Hudson though.


----------



## s.moe

Rondo.....She's looking Great and I'd say you'll get'er finished before the end of the year.......
Caught your post over on Mo's Thread......About My 1st copter ride......Was the Greatest day that I ever spent with Him.....Even though the Ride didn't take but Maybe 20 min...,,,,,,YEAH,,Was alway's hard not to tell anyone, Though.....

MOE.


----------



## harristotle

Not my type of thing, but I do think you did a great job on it!


----------



## Rondo

Thanks SMOE and Harristotle. Think I'm stuck till the weekend when I can score some thin plastic for windows. I had some nice packaging plastic saved for just this purpose but I hid it from myself.


----------



## scottnkat

Hey, there! That looks really great. You've certainly done that kit justice, for sure.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Rondo said:


> Thanks SMOE and Harristotle. Think I'm stuck till the weekend when I can score some thin plastic for windows. I had some nice packaging plastic saved for just this purpose but I hid it from myself.


Been there done that !!!


----------



## Schwinnster

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Rondo
> Thanks SMOE and Harristotle. Think I'm stuck till the weekend when I can score some thin plastic for windows. I had some nice packaging plastic saved for just this purpose but I hid it from myself.
> 
> Been there done that !!!


*LOL!* Me too....... _and_ usually find it much later, when I'm looking for _something else_......


----------

